

Steve Wozniak: No one wanted to work under Steve Jobs ever again [video] - k-mcgrady
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jul/08/steve-wozniakr-steve-jobs-apple

======
k-mcgrady
Ignore the link-baity title. He says it once in the video and the title takes
it completely out of context. The video, although revealing nothing new, is
fun and interesting.

